# One foot in One foot out



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

I know this has been discussed. but I think I have a new question. 

I have no problem getting off the lift but when riding around with one foot strapped in and the other on the stomp pad my board constantly tries to spin around and force me to ride switch.

does this happen to anyone else? and does anyone have a solution or know what I am doing wrong. 

thanks

Mike


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

You might be putting too much weight on your front foot causing you to spin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

If I push on the heelside of my board rather than toe side it helps this....don't know why, guess it just helps my balance or something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Honestly, it takes a lot of practice. I used to suck at getting off the lift before I began teaching and now since I have to go around with one foot all the time (to help with mobility when in a lesson) I actually prefer skating to walking and my balance has improved a lot.
Try skating around a lot at the bottom. Keep the nose of your board pointing where you want to go and most of your weight on your front leg. When you want to heel turn, drag the heel of your back foot off your heel edge. When you want to toe turn, drag the toe of your back leg in the snow on your toe edge. This will become instinct with practice.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks for all the advice. I have been riding for years but got out of it for a while. I can skate around all day and do not have a problem falling or with balance. for some reason while gliding my board just had a tendency to spin around on me. 

I will try all the suggestions and let you know how it works out.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah that happens all the time to me. All you have to do is put more weight on your back foot and concentrate on keeping your shoulders straight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah that happens all the time to me. All you have to do is put more weight on your back foot and concentrate on keeping your shoulders straight.


Front foot. Heavier side goes down faster, meaning put more weight on front side= front side going down faster. Backside=backside going down faster => back wanting to get in front of front. Snowolf pretty much says it.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Most likely, you are riding with your shoulders counter rotated to face forward. Additionally, you are most likely not putting enough weight on your front foot. Remember, the heavy end of the board will always want to go down the hill first. With a directional board that has set back bindings, you will need to really keep that weight forward. Be very gentle with torsional steering. If your board turns more than about 30 degrees, it is difficult to reagain control one footed at slow speeds.


ditto 

x2


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

to OP, pushing around with one foot in is called skating btw


----------

